# good deal on LGB track



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Have just made my quarterly visit to Garden Railway Specialists in Princes Risborough here in UK. 
I have been considering a 22.5% crossing to change the track layout coming off the loop and into the depot and my luck was in for a change.GRS have a deal on LGB n/s track at present to the tune of 50% less than the price for brass therefore the crossing was under £20 brand new and boxed.They seemed to have quite a selection of R1 switches, slips, various crossings and even a few R5 manual switches which I think were £40. 
Seemed like a good deal to tell you guys about. 
Bunny.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good deals were a three years ago when I bought quite a bit of LGB track at under $1.95 a foot in Schiller Park, IL. Had the back end of the Suzuki Swift full of it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering how much used track can go for. 
I just bought a bunch of water damaged stuff from a guy. His basement flooded. 
The track was not used but there is no boxes. 
16 1600 curve 
12 1100 curve 
6 4ftish straight 
2 2ft straights 
I'm not interetsed in keeping it, what would be a good per ft price before i place it up on classified?


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty-- 

if the ties are good/clean and the track doesn't have any corrosion/pitting I'd think 75-85% of new would be a very good sellers price, and 65 to 70% of new would be a very good buyers price./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif If you want to turn it in a day or two price it at 50% and see what happens. 

Just the marketer coming out in me /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark 
When I was pricing out the boxes of misc stuff I was tring to be fair to him and keeping around 50% and buying from him. Knowing that it encludes the good, bad and ugly.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back I bought on Ebay at around $2.00 plus per foot. Many auctions went for more than that. But as a buyer, patience is your friend. As a seller, timing is everything and who knows for sure that the market is there... but I think track prices are fairly predictable on Ebay


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

When I've bought used track, I would pay up to $1/ft if it was in good condition, but have seen it go for


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

2 months ago I was able to get used LGB track for $2 per foot, approx. 25 feet 
The person threw in sealed bag of LGB joiners and a damaged R1 switch.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sold some large scale brass track on eBay earlier this year. 

Had some interesting questions (as I started prices very low $1 a box or the like) about the weight of the rails as the first bidders wanted the rail for the brass, not the track. But they were out quickly as those wanting track started bidding.


----------

